# no IP on boot

## A-star

I have installed gentoo but now when I boot I don't get an IP.

I have compiled the 3C59X driver as a module and added it to modules.autoload so it gets loaded on startup.

When it tries to get an ip-adres I get the following error:

"bringing eth0 up

failed to bring eth0 up

ERROR: Problem starting needed services

"netmount" was not started"

When I try to set a fix IP, I can ping it, but I can not ping any other computer on the network.

I don't seem to find the problem.

Any ideas?

----------

## A-star

someone must have a clue.

----------

## slartibartfasz

apparently eth0 cannot start because it needs netmount to start first... :Wink: 

the question is not if u have an ip or not but if your card works or not

please provide the output of the following comands:

```
ifconfig -a

dmesg | grep eth
```

we should know more then...

----------

## A-star

ifconfig -a:

Link encap:Ethernet HWadd 00:10:5A:C8:18:D0

BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:60 frame:0

TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:60 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

RX bytes:4153 (4.0 Kb) TX bytes:2360 (2.3 Kb)

interrupt:11 Base address:0xe800

dmesg | grep eth

nothing shows up

dmesg | grep 3c59x

There is a line where it mentions this.

I'm using a 3c905b-tx network card.

I compiled the driver as a module and added it to /etc/modules.autoload

also configured /etc/conf.d/net for dhcp.

----------

## sulu

Try to start the ethernet manually

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

But what troubles me is the "netmount" problem.

Did you add the eth0 to the boot via:

rc-update add net.eth0 default

?

----------

## A-star

I'll try this evening

I have always added eth0 to boot with 

rc-update net.eth0 default. (did this when I tried to configure a fixed IP to see if that worked)

I will try to start the ethernet manually this evening (now at work)

----------

## StuBear

 *sulu wrote:*   

> But what troubles me is the "netmount" problem.

 

If I recall correctly "netmount" is a gentoo runscript that mounts any ntfs drives. It dies because eth0 is not up - hence no net drives are available for mounting.

Check that your nic driver is loaded with "lsmod". If it's not then either you have a typo in modules.autoload. Try "modprobe 3C59X ", if you get any errors they will point you to the problem. It could be a capital/lowercase thing - check that your driver is named 3C59X and not 3C59x or 3c59x - I've been stuck by this with soundcard drivers.

If your nic driver is loaded then try

"/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart" as suggested, you will probably get errors about net.eth0 not being started, if so use

"/etc/init.d/net.eth0 zap" to kill it and

"/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start" to try starting it again. Errors here usually point to a typo or invalid ip number in /etc/conf/net.eth0.

hope this helps

----------

## A-star

Another question

How do i configure Udhcp or dhcp so that it works to get an ip-address?

I want to replace dhcpcd with one of these two

----------

## A-star

still nothin,

I did everything you suggested but still nothing.

I even tried with dhclient instead of dhcpcd but it doesn't work.

The strange thing is that it works when I boot the Live-cd (sound logical since I used it to install gentoo).

But once I boot into my new system, it just doesn't work.

Does anyone knows what has changed between the latest live-cd and a new installation of gentoo?

----------

## runt

I'm not sure what changed, but I am having the same problem now.  I cannot get eth0 to come up no matter what I do, but eth1 (which has a static IP and is on my internal network) comes up fine.  Kinda sucks since I cannot do anything online without eth0 working.

----------

## A-star

I think it's not a problem with my setup then, I do everything like it should but it just does not work.

There has to be a problem with the installation script or the installation itself that brakes it.

I'm going to try to change the IRQ of the card, since I noticed that under windows it's using IRQ18 and under Linux IRQ11

----------

## sulu

Hmmmm....

Live is about solving problems ....    :Confused: 

I can only think of the following reasons.

1.) You have a typo in /etc/conf.d/net

2.) DHCP produces some unnoticed error

3.) The startup script is somewhat broken

Youd could add some debug messages to the net.eth0 script to monitor its progress during startup.

Another thing what makes me wonder is:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dmesg | grep 3c59x 
> 
> There is a line where it mentions this. 
> ...

 

3c59x uses afaik a different driver than 3c905b

----------

## runt

I am starting to think that something is messed up in the startup script, since I cannot get it to work with a Linksys LNE100TX (tulip driver) or a RTL8139B (8139too driver).

----------

## A-star

 *runt wrote:*   

> I am starting to think that something is messed up in the startup script, since I cannot get it to work with a Linksys LNE100TX (tulip driver) or a RTL8139B (8139too driver).

 

I think so too.

We have to find a way to copy the script from the live-cd to our gentoo installation, but I have no idea how to do that.

I think that might work.

----------

## A-star

Despite all my efforts I still have no network connection.

I'll try gentoo again, when the final 1.4 comes out.

----------

## r0cket-

 *sulu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Another thing what makes me wonder is:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

No, same driver. 3c59x should support all 3Com 3c905 NICs, along with assorted other PCI, EISA, and CardBus adapters. 3Com provides its own driver, 3c90x, which supports 3C905, 3C900, and 3C980 series adapters. It might be worth trying the 3c90x driver, but the 3c59x driver should work just fine with that card.

----------

## r0cket-

 *A-star wrote:*   

> Despite all my efforts I still have no network connection.
> 
> I'll try gentoo again, when the final 1.4 comes out.

 

Try moving the card to another slot in the system. Also, it sounds like you're dual-booting, so it would probably be a good idea to do a full shutdown and pull the power from the system for a while before booting back into Linux.

When you bring the interface up, do you get a link light on the card?

----------

## guero61

Maybe I should have stepped in sooner; I thought someone would bring it up.

This has been a continuing issue for any kernel more modified than vanilla-sources-2.4.20.  There seem to be two fixes for this:

1.  You have APIC compiled into your kernel.  Turn it off by either recompiling a kernel without APIC support or adding "noapic" to your kernel arguments.

2.  Add the argument "pci=noacpi" to your kernel.

Evidently the patched and development kernels contain APIC and/or ACPI code that interfere with the proper operation of specific NIC's:  the RealTek 8139, tulip, and 3com 5xx chipsets seem the most affected.  

To reiterate, this is not a problem with Gentoo, specifically, but with the kernel

(stress not intended to offend).

I'll submit a FAQ so this issue will be addressed from here on.  Hope that it's what is wrong with your install!

[edit] Adding info from lower posts to make one reference point.

APIC stands for "Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller" instead of "Advanced Configuration and Power Interface", and it's in the "Processor type and features" menu instead of "General Setup".

They are two different things; make sure you deal with them separately.  If you have an SMP kernel, it will automatically use the local APIC; you'll need to pass

```
noapic
```

 to your kernel at boot time.  It seems that in some extreme cases, noapic can cause a minor degradation in performance, as all IRQ interrupts are handled by one processor, but should cause no evident difference in a desktop environment.

[/edit]Last edited by guero61 on Fri May 16, 2003 1:21 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## runt

 *guero61 wrote:*   

> Maybe I should have stepped in sooner; I thought someone would bring it up.
> 
> This has been a continuing issue for any kernel more modified than vanilla-sources-2.4.20.  There seem to be two fixes for this:
> 
> 1.  You have APIC compiled into your kernel.  Turn it off.
> ...

 

Well, that would be nice, but I have no power management support compiled into my kernel.  I also tried adding "pci=noacpi" to my kernel line of my grub.conf and it still doesn't work.

----------

## guero61

What about APIC, though?  It's a different beast than ACPI, stands for "Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller" instead of "Advanced Configuration and Power Interface", and it's in the "Processory type and features" menu instead of "General Setup".

If you already know that, great!

----------

## runt

I don't see APIC support under "Processor type and features".

<edit>

The system having the trouble is an old dual Pentium 233MMX box using a Tyan Tomcat IIID

</edit>

----------

## guero61

 :Exclamation: 

There's the issue.  As an SMP system, the local APIC is automagically used; you can pass "noapic" as a kernel argument.  It may degrade performance slightly, but a quick google search turned up this mailinglist answer wherein it it is essentially said that it won't make much of a difference except under extremely heavy load.

[edit]

This google search  gives several comments on what performance loss/gains could be incurred by passing "noapic" to the kernel.  A viable choice, I think.

[/edit]

----------

## runt

Ok, do you see anything wrong with my grub.conf below?  For some reason, my Linksys LNE100TX still won't work (tulip driver), but my RTL8139B (8139too driver) works fine as long as I give it a static IP.

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

    root (hd0,0)

    kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 "noapic"

```

----------

## guero61

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

    root (hd0,0)

    kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 noapic

```

Note the lack of quotes around noapic.  Generally, we will put quotes around an item that needs to be specifically as laid out, always less the quotes.    :Confused:   (Of course, unless otherwise stated.)    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## runt

Hey, I'm tired and just got done with work.  :Sad: 

<edit>

Still doesn't work.  Here is all the info that might be useful.

lsmod output

```

server grub # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

rtc                     7228   0  (autoclean)

megaraid               26061   1

8139too                16136   1

mii                     2400   0  [8139too]

tulip                  40544   0

```

dmesg output

```

server grub # dmesg |more

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.2) #6 SMP Wed Apr

 16 08:26:51 UTC 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000e000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

224MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5db0

hm, page 000f5000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f6000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f1000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f2000 reserved twice.

On node 0 totalpages: 57344

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 53248 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.1

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: OEM00000 Product ID: PROD00000000 APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 Pentium(tm) APIC version 17

Processor #1 Pentium(tm) APIC version 17

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Processors: 2

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 noapic

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 232.657 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 463.66 BogoMIPS

Memory: 223012k/229376k available (2161k kernel code, 5980k reserved, 758k data,

 132k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Intel Pentium with F0 0F bug - workaround enabled.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 008003bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 008003bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU:     After generic, caps: 008003bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 008003bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU0: Intel Pentium MMX stepping 03

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 160.30 usecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

masked ExtINT on CPU#1

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Calibrating delay loop... 463.66 BogoMIPS

CPU:     After generic, caps: 008003bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 008003bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU1: Intel Pentium MMX stepping 03

Total of 2 processors activated (927.33 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Setting 2 in the phys_id_present_map

...changing IO-APIC physical APIC ID to 2 ... ok.

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-10, 2-11, 2-12, 2-16, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=0

number of MP IRQ sources: 16.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.... register #01: 00170011

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0b 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0c 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 0d 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0e 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0f 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 10 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 11 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    91

 12 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    99

 13 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A1

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:17

IRQ11 -> 0:19

IRQ12 -> 0:18

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

.................................... done.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 232.6473 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 66.4705 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 664705, slice: 221568

CPU0<T0:664704,T1:443136,D:0,S:221568,C:664705>

cpu: 1, clocks: 664705, slice: 221568

CPU1<T0:664704,T1:221568,D:0,S:221568,C:664705>

checking TSC synchronization across CPUs: passed.

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x2)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb540, last bus=0

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX [8086/7000] at 00:07.0

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds.

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

VFS: Diskquotas version dquot_6.4.0 initialized

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: devfs_debug: 0x0

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: irq 7 detected

Detected PS/2 Mouse Port.

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with HUB-6 MANY_PORTS MULTIPORT SHARE_I

RQ DETECT_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX3: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 39

PIIX3: chipset revision 0

PIIX3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: QUANTUM FIREBALLP AS10.2, ATA DISK drive

hdb: LS-120 VER5 00 UHD Floppy, ATAPI FLOPPY drive

hdc: Lite-On LTN483S 48x Max, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c0453a44, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 20066251 sectors (10274 MB) w/1902KiB Cache, CHS=19906/16/63, (U)DMA

hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM drive, 120kB Cache, (U)DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:<7>ldm_validate_partition_table(): Found an MS

-DOS partition table, not a dynamic disk.

 p1 p2 p3

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x6000, IRQ 11

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci.c: detected 2 ports

usb.c: kmalloc IF c139e220, numif 1

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x0

Product: USB UHCI-alt Root Hub

SerialNumber: 6000

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

hub.c: standalone hub

hub.c: ganged power switching

hub.c: global over-current protection

hub.c: Port indicators are not supported

hub.c: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub.c: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub.c: port removable status: RR

hub.c: local power source is good

hub.c: no over-current condition exists

hub.c: enabling power on all ports

usb.c: hub driver claimed interface c139e220

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 1

usb.c: kusbd policy returned 0xfffffffe

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

UMSDOS: msdos_read_super failed, mount aborted.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

uhci.c: 6000: suspend_hc

reiserfs:warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

reiserfs:warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:03) ...

journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 483, last_flushed_trans_id

 19033

journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 483, trans_id 19034

journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 27

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 132k freed

Adding Swap: 499960k swap-space (priority -1)

Linux Tulip driver version 0.9.15-pre12 (Aug 9, 2002)

eth0: ADMtek Comet rev 17 at 0xce90b000, 00:04:5A:5E:D7:67, IRQ 10.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0x6400, 00:e0:4c:39:04:7e, IRQ 11

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139B'

megaraid: v1.18 (Release Date: Thu Oct 11 15:02:53 EDT 2001)

megaraid: found 0x101e:0x9010:idx 0:bus 0:slot 18:func 0

scsi0 : Found a MegaRAID controller at 0x6810, IRQ: 12

megaraid: [A :A ] detected 1 logical drives

megaraid: channel[1] is raid.

megaraid: channel[2] is raid.

megaraid: channel[3] is raid.

scsi0 : LSI Logic MegaRAID A  254 commands 16 targs 6 chans 7 luns

scsi0: scanning channel 0 for devices.

scsi0: scanning channel 1 for devices.

scsi0: scanning channel 2 for devices.

scsi0: scanning virtual channel 1 for logical drives.

  Vendor: MegaRAID  Model: LD0 RAID5 34728R  Rev:   A

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

scsi0: scanning virtual channel 2 for logical drives.

scsi0: scanning virtual channel 3 for logical drives.

scsi0: scanning virtual channel 4 for logical drives.

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 3, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 71122944 512-byte hdwr sectors (36415 MB)

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus3/target0/lun0:<7>ldm_validate_partition_table(): Found an M

S-DOS partition table, not a dynamic disk.

 p1

reiserfs:warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

reiserfs:warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 08:01) ...

journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 96, last_flushed_trans_id

41

journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 96, trans_id 42

journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 26

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

eth1: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 45e1.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,1), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

my /etc/conf.d/net

```

server grub # cat /etc/conf.d/net |more

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 1

9:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

iface_eth1="192.168.1.99 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#iface_eth1="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

If there is any other output you would like to see just let me know.

----------

## guero61

Completely understandable, especially for someone not completely familiar with my own personal system of support...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## runt

Can you read my modified post and see if you can think of anything else I can try to get it to work?  I added a route for eth1 so I can at least install some software and back up my MP3s on my main system.

----------

## A-star

 *guero61 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hope that it's what is wrong with your install!

 

I did everything you suggested and it works.

Finally I have my system up and running and ALSO connected to the internet.

I don't know how you thank you guys, you were really helpfull.

Now my journey into the world of Gentoo can continue

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## guero61

1.  So what exactly isn't working for you?

2.  I didn't see that you changed your grub.conf; dmesg was still talking about APIC; did you add noapic?

3.  Profit.

----------

## runt

I added noapic, I am compiling 2.4.20 gentoo-r3 sources right now.  Hopefully it will work better.

I don't know why APIC is still showing up after I added noapic to the boot option.

----------

## runt

Ok, anyone remember this

```
there was discussion on a possible bug in 2.4.20-r2 gentoo-sources which ignores anything after root=xxxx in grub.conf.

```

Found it here

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49368

----------

## guero61

 :Shocked: 

I ssure don't!  Here's my kernel line:

```

kernel /vmlinuz-2.4.20-gentoo ide0=ata100 ide1=ata100 pci=noacpi root=/dev/hda6 vga=0x31a video=ywrap,mtrr,vesa:1280x1024@70

```

My framebuffer is certainly operating at that resolution, and I'm using gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r2...

???

----------

## sunnyacres2003

How would I go about setting the kernel arguments?I recompiled my kernel with nic support, and still am having the same problem.I put "noapic" into my lilo.conf file.How would I edit my arguments to be able to get online?

Sunny

----------

## guero61

I'm not completely familiar with LILO, but I think it's something like

```

append="noapic"

```

On it's own line, but don't take my word for it -- I'm a GRUB man myself.

----------

## sunnyacres2003

Would I put that next to the boot line?

Sunny

----------

## guero61

From man 5 lilo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> KERNEL OPTIONS
> 
>        If the booted image is a Linux kernel, then one  may  pass
> ...

 

So you would put the

```

append = "noapic"

```

on it's own line somewhere after "image=/boot/bzImage"

----------

## sunnyacres2003

Thanks.I looked in the kernel menu and found that I had told the kernel to compile tulip as part of the kernel though not as a module.Could that be part of the problem?I also went to my make.conf file, and removed apic from my USE="" line.Will these help?

Sunny

----------

## sunnyacres2003

I finally was able to install tulip, as I went ahead and compiled it as a module.Now the problem is I get this error:_mmx_memcpy when I try to load it.I made sure my /boot directory was loaded, so I don't know why that is happening.

Sunny

----------

## sunnyacres2003

As an appendment ti the above, when I rebooted,I could no longer load any modules.   :Mad: 

Sunny

----------

## runt

For right now, I have decided to give up on the Gentoo Sources.  I am currently compiling/installing the Vanilla sources.

----------

## sunnyacres2003

I have decided to reinstall gentoo(and have kissed more free time goodbye lol).After gentoo, I honestly can't stomach other distros.Gentoo rocks!I'm going to use the regular gentoo kernel this time.I used the xfs one, so hopefully it will go better this time.Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make sure it goes more successfully this time?

Sunny

----------

## sunnyacres2003

I just spent another 6 hours reinstalling it correctly to the step, and it crapped out on me.I should have known something was wrong when I tried to umount my drives and the mounted directories, and when I tried to reboot.When I did reboot, there was NOTHING there, all the work I had done and saved was gone.This is messed up.I don't have time to spend weeks installing this everyday.I'm sticking with my xp.At least I know its stable, and it didn't take me a combined two day total of 18 hours!

Sunny

----------

## guero61

*Ouch*

So this is what happens when I go home for the weekend...

You don't have to completely restart your Gentoo install; oftentimes, all you have to do is reboot your CD, chroot to your already compiled/installed system, and recompile your kernel to fix the problem, edit a config file, or something of the sort.  I do this all the time with broken systems I admin -- I'll boot to a livecd, mount the offending partitions, fix them, and reboot.  No need for a complete reinstall!

You can do either modules or compiled-in; it doesn't matter, but if you compile a module in, you can't modprobe it.  You can mix and match, but each driver has only one slot -- in or out.

----------

## jlady

I'm having the very same problem:

- I have a 3Com Etherlink 10/100 PCI - 3C905C-TX

- The network works fine with the liveCD.  The "lsmod" shows 3c59x

- After reading this thread, I placed the following in my lilo.conf.

        append = "noapi pci=noapci"

I than ran /sbin/lilo

And the reboot STILL gives the error loading 3c59x   :Mad: 

I have a Dell Desktop Pentium III 866Mhz.

One other thing - don't know if it's related or not:  I selected the "selinux" option.  I started the installation from stage 1.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Jim Lady

Seattle, WA

----------

## guero61

 *jlady wrote:*   

> 
> 
>         append = "noapi pci=noapci"
> 
> 

 

If this is the precise wording of your append, it needs to look more like this:

```

    append = "noapic pci=noacpi"

```

I think you may have left that 'c' off.  If not, we'll work from there.

[edit]

Waitaminit, error loading your module, or error connecting once the module is loaded?  Two completely different beasts; this thread assumes your module has compiled and will load into the kernel no problem.  If it doesn't you need to look at your kernel, specifically that you have the proper driver.  Of course, you will have the proper driver. *sigh*, nothing's easy anymore...    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jlady

[quote="guero61"] *jlady wrote:*   

> 
> 
>         append = "noapi pci=noapci"
> 
> 

 

If this is the precise wording of your append, it needs to look more like this:

```

    append = "noapic pci=noacpi"

```

I think you may have left that 'c' off.  If not, we'll work from there.

[edit]

Sorry - I was going by memory. I'm pretty sure I have it the way you suggest (append = "noapic pci=noacpi"), but I'll double check this evening when I return home.

----------

## jlady

[quote="jlady"] *guero61 wrote:*   

>  *jlady wrote:*   
> 
>         append = "noapi pci=noapci"
> 
>  
> ...

 

I verified that my lilo.conf looks as follows:

image = /boot/bzImage

append = "noapic pci=noacpi"

...

Any other ideas about what to do next would be greatly appreciated!

----------

## guero61

So do clarify -- is it that:

1.  You can't load your NIC module 

2.  Your NIC loads properly (or is built in), but you cannot ping anywhere except yourself.

3.  Some other undefined network problem

----------

## jlady

 *guero61 wrote:*   

> So do clarify -- is it that:
> 
> 1.  You can't load your NIC module 
> 
> 2.  Your NIC loads properly (or is built in), but you cannot ping anywhere except yourself.
> ...

 

On reboot, I get the message:

Loading module 3c59x...

Failed to load 3c59x

and then:

Bringing eth0 up...

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

----------

## jlady

 *jlady wrote:*   

> On reboot, I get the message:
> 
> Loading module 3c59x...
> 
> Failed to load 3c59x
> ...

 

Some more information:  The file 3c59x.o does not exist in the drivers directory (the source file 3c59x.c does exist).  When I do 

```
make menuconfig
```

I find no option that matches my hardware (3com Etherlink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX) under the 3Com drivers list.

I've been searching the forums for some solution with no luck.;  I think my next step will be to start with the vanilla kernel rather than the gentoo kernel

Can anyone tell me why the 3c59.o file does not exist on my system?  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## adumare

The 3com 905C,B and almost any other new 10/100 3com card use the 3c590/3c900 series driver (the one that says Vortex/Boomerang)  you will probably want to compile it as a module since these cards seem to have trouble sensing network speed (at least in my experience) and it will be easier to test and set it as a module.

----------

## guero61

Okay, now I understand.  This has nothing to do with the issue the thread began with.  

MODERATORS: if you see this, can you split this line of convo from the original thread?  About where jlady came in should suffice.  Thanks!

Back to it:  The option is there, if you'll read your options a little more completely, you'll see that there's an option for "590/900 series" cards.  That's yours.  I wouldn't compile it as a module, just compile it all the way in, especially if it's your primary NIC.  Then, copy the kernel to it's proper place and reboot.  You should have network connectivity.

----------

## r0cket-

 *jlady wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I find no option that matches my hardware (3com Etherlink 10/100 PCI For Complete PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX) under the 3Com drivers list.
> 
> 

 

Your 3C905C-TX-M is supported by the 3c59x driver. When you do a make menuconfig, there should be a section for PCI/ISA/whatever network adapters, and within that, an option for some 3Com cards. Look for a line about 3Com PCI adapters, specifically anything 3C59x or 3C90x, such as 3C590, 3C905-whatever, etc.

----------

## xenobytes

I am having the exact same problem with dhcp. I have two network cards, which creates a few problems for someone as inexperienced as I. 

Firstly I'm on a network that only gives out IPs to registered MAC addresses, So I can only get one for one of the two NICs. The NIC that I had registered ended up being eth1, and everything defaults to eth0 for a network connection. 

I was able to get an IP on eth1 with:

```
dhcpcd eth1
```

However, in an attempt to get dhcp on eth0, I registered the mac of the eth0 NIC to my network admin. I then changed my /etc/conf.d/net to reflect this, making eth0 dhcp.

Alas now I can't get a dhcp signal at all on eth0

```
dmesg | grep eth
```

 returns the following:

```

eth0: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] < MAC ADDRESS HERE>, IRQ 12

eth1: Realtek RTL 8134 Fast Ethernet at 0xd0806000 <MAC ADDRESS HERE>, IRQ 11

eth1: idetified 8139 chiptype 'RTL 8139 C' 

eth1: Setting Half-duplex based on auto negotiated partner....

 
```

And my /etc/conf.d/net Looks as follows:

```

#header stuff

iface_eth1="192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#DHCP

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#Everything else is commented out....
```

Could it be that I don't have the right ethernet drivers for eth0??? 

In any case thanks in advance!!!!!!

~Xeno

----------

## xenobytes

additionally the append statement 

```
append = "noapic pci=noapic"
```

didn't work either.   :Crying or Very sad: 

alternativly (since I was once able to get eth1 to dhcp) is there a way to change eth1 to eth0? I changed the positions of the NICs relative to eachother, and they retained thier ethX identity (is it binded to their MAC address?)

Thanks again

----------

## xenobytes

I Got it working, THANKS!

----------

## Nul_Char

I have been reading the thred and I seem to be having the same problem.. I have just installed Gentoo (Gaming sources) with grub. I'm getting the 

error of Failed to bring eth0 up

You all have talked about adding noapic, however I'm at loss on how to do so. The is my first time installing a Linux based system. I don't know to edit the file you are asking to edit.

thanks for the help,

----------

## Nul_Char

Recomiled the Kernel this time I left out Apic and it worked! Thanks all for the excellent forum base and support!

Nul_Char

----------

## StinkingMonkey

 *Nul_Char wrote:*   

> I have been reading the thred and I seem to be having the same problem.. I have just installed Gentoo (Gaming sources) with grub. I'm getting the 
> 
> error of Failed to bring eth0 up
> 
> You all have talked about adding noapic, however I'm at loss on how to do so. The is my first time installing a Linux based system. I don't know to edit the file you are asking to edit.
> ...

 

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf 

 just add the noapic to the end of the kernel line as shown below

default 0 

timeout 10 

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title=Gentoo 

    root (hd0,0) 

    kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 noapic

----------

## earg

 :Rolling Eyes: 

AYiO!

Seems like ur acpi is still working, i'm passing  acpi=off  to the kernel and it actually turns it off...

I have the same problem that u, but on my case turnin acpi off didnt made my card work.

4 the record my card is a USB Aten UC 10t (wich works with the LiveCD or with a static IP)

Lemme know if u solve it... 

 *Quote:*   

>  i'll b workin on it 2 

 

Hi! switching to vanilla sources solved the problem, now my eth0 is getting ip (dhcp), no need to turn acpi off nor any other trik... 

** I was using gentoo-sources

Good luck!

C Ya!

----------

## W1NDL0RD

Hi!

sum up of what did the trick 4 me (adsl wasn't working be4)

I first had the problem of Gentoo not bringing eth0 up. I think it said netmount failed too. Well, I fixed this with adding cards module tulip (it's an ADMtek 983) and then typing /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart 

ifconfig then displayed it correctly.

However on adsl-start my pppoe connection always timed out.

booting with "noapic pci=noacpi" however makes adsl work. No idea why tho.

If you prob is only adsl timeout and you haven't yet, try booting the kernel with options I wrote above (they were also mentioned before in the thread = thx to writer. They made me NOT use the LiveCD for a frizbee)

----------

## nickbird

might I ask as to how one installs the tulip drivers?

----------

## FreakNigh

ya I had the same problem with like 3 different cards. 2 wouldn't even get recognized, and the 3rd would but it would work for like 1 minute then it would stop all traffic.

vanilla sources didnt work, neither did any of the acpi stuff.

downgrading to gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r7 worked though.

----------

